# FINALLY finished - Water Dragon Viv Build



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I cannot tell you what a relief it is to have finished this thing...

Total cost = approx £550-£600 (can give anyone interested a break down- this price includes all the electrics, bulbs, stat etc)

I challenge anyone to build it cheaper! :lol2: (although part of me wishes id paid some git to make the bloody thing... honestly its been a monumental couple of months!) 

But i love this girl more than anything... so she was worth it 









So it started with a sketch while i was bored in work.... then i took a trip to B&Q

I built the basic shell out of 18mm contiboard. It measures 5ft wide x 4ft high x 2ft wide. (Note: 6ft flatmate for scale) 









I then built a polystyrene inside. The left hand side was to become a waterfall, the right hand side is just shelves.









This thing took over my room and my life for 4 weeks.. :lol2: i covered the whole thing in 6 layers of waterproof grout - each coat took 2 hours 
I then sprayed it with 'rock effect spray' ... i tried to take decent pics but the flash washed out all the detail but hopefully you get the jist..









'more accurate' pic of how the rock looked









I then covered the whole thing in 4 layers of G4 pond sealant - which, if anyones interested, gets you *really* high. 

The inside of the viv is coated in yacht varnish and left to dry. 

Then the rock inside was squished back into the viv, and siliconed in place (this is so i can take it out when i have to move house!) All the electrics were put into the viv, the external filter was installed, and the runners/vents are fitted. 

Then i went to the local woods, avoided arrest and obtained a couple of lovely branches. These were scrubbed with strong bleach then detergent, then very thoroughly rinsed and left to dry properly. 

The water feature was lined with pond liner (for that 'just in case' factor) and all the decor and substrate has been added.

Ive ordered the glass, just waiting for its arrival!

Heres some pics as it stands today, just need to pop the glass in when it arrives and add the dragon! The runners have only just been glued into place so their being held on with masking tape which you can see in the pics.

Again - Flatmate for scale. 










Here you see him 'helping' with the DIY...










Hope you like : victory:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cool, great build, background is stunning.Curious, do you have a drain on the water area?
Few more branches in there and it would be perfect!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Cool, great build, background is stunning.Curious, do you have a drain on the water area?
> Few more branches in there and it would be perfect!



No drain - the external filter has a tube coming into the water area which sucks the water out, through the filter, then back down the waterfall : victory:

As for more branches - i do have more but it looked cluttered and really cant find any more spots to put any that she would actually use :whistling2:


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

that looks great! well done!


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Another amazing build chondro :mf_dribble:

thats a lucky CWD you got there..


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice, good job. You do make me feel lazy however


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks guys :notworthy:



MrMike said:


> Very nice, good job. You do make me feel lazy however



You have no idea how much i b*ched and moaned making this thing... ive been very lazy with this one - which is why its finihed over a month later than i had originally planned! very bad Helen :blush:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> You have no idea how much i b*ched and moaned making this thing... ive been very lazy with this one - which is why its finihed over a month later than i had originally planned! very bad Helen :blush:


Well at least it is done now  Get the glass in, pop in the dragon, sit back, drink a beer/short/wine and smile


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Well at least it is done now  Get the glass in, pop in the dragon, sit back, drink a beer/short/wine and smile



i thinks i shall  ive decided i may put valves in the pipes on the filter too... im waaaay too lazy to suck all the air out everytime i want to turn it off lol! 

bloody glass company are winging about having to drive ten minutes from stockport to manchester... their RIGHT off the motorway! its like 15 mins at most! lol!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> i thinks i shall  ive decided i may put valves in the pipes on the filter too... im waaaay too lazy to suck all the air out everytime i want to turn it off lol!
> 
> bloody glass company are winging about having to drive ten minutes from stockport to manchester... their RIGHT off the motorway! its like 15 mins at most! lol!


You paid for delivery?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> I then covered the whole thing in 4 layers of G4 pond sealant - which, if anyones interested, gets you *really* high.


 
I can vouch for that.

Wicked build anyway!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> You paid for delivery?


nope - ive just been very lucky, a friend of mine at uni works for a glass company (his dads) and is gonna do me a real deal and deliver for me! Me owes him beer me thinks :2thumb:



Morgan Freeman said:


> I can vouch for that.
> 
> Wicked build anyway!


:lol2: good lad  and thanks x


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

Wow... fantastic. You are so good at doing this! You have a brill imagination!

Nice one hun :no1:


----------



## Bish (Sep 13, 2009)

Simply stunning!

Fantastic set-up and a beautifull animal!
:notworthy:

Wish i was as good as you....:gasp:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

That's stunning!! I really need to get my bum in gear and sort out my beardie viv but I am completely stuck for idea's :hmm:


----------



## ObsessedWithSerpents (Sep 2, 2009)

excellent viv:notworthy::no1:


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

superb as always!

had the pleasure of seeing the CWD in the flesh also, gorgeous lizard


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheers guys!



shiprat said:


> superb as always!
> 
> had the pleasure of seeing the CWD in the flesh also, gorgeous lizard



Thanks matt, hows all those little geckos getting on? :2thumb:


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

looks really good. all the viv build threads you do look good though, so its no surprise.


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

WOW!!!! that looks brilliant, im going to try this for my new tree green monitor i think , im building a viv soon around the same size and of the same stuff so will do the background simler to your method i think, what was the name of the grout you used ? and is it really heavy after application as im a bit worried about moving house with it in the future due to size if its very heavy??? did you put a wooden back on the viv too?? bet yor water dragon loves it in there!!!:flrt:


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

looks well gud m8! : victory:


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> I then covered the whole thing in 4 layers of G4 pond sealant - which, if anyones interested, gets you *really* high.


so that is my choice of sealant sorted then


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

trw said:


> looks really good. all the viv build threads you do look good though, so its no surprise.


:blush:



cacoonkitty said:


> WOW!!!! that looks brilliant, im going to try this for my new tree green monitor i think , im building a viv soon around the same size and of the same stuff so will do the background simler to your method i think, what was the name of the grout you used ? and is it really heavy after application as im a bit worried about moving house with it in the future due to size if its very heavy??? did you put a wooden back on the viv too?? bet yor water dragon loves it in there!!!:flrt:


Fankoo, for a monitor id recommend putting more than 6 layers of grout on, it is pretty heavy - i believe i have about 30kg of grout on mine :shock:

Its just bog standard waterproof grout tbh - you can get it in massive dry bags from B&Q :2thumb:

Yes the back of the viv is wooden - 15mm white contiboard. Much more expensive but much stronger than the flimsy nail on boards so i think its worth it in the long run : victory:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

zon3k said:


> so that is my choice of sealant sorted then



How sad am i - i did a little experiment :blush:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/305218-g4-pond-sealant-tried-tested.html


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

WOW!!
You're viv looks FAB!!!
Welldone, must have been hard at times, but it was worth the effort!!
I'm sure you're water dragon luvs it!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Girlie said:


> WOW!!
> You're viv looks FAB!!!
> Welldone, must have been hard at times, but it was worth the effort!!
> I'm sure you're water dragon luvs it!



Cheers babe, shes not in yet though unfortunately! still waiting on the glass then i want to test the temperature and humidity for a couple of days before popping her in : victory:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice viv!

Lucky chinese water dragon!

I must get my finger out and do something creative for my reps!


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

stunning, but gutted i'd never be able to pull off something like that


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

cornsnakejay said:


> stunning, but gutted i'd never be able to pull off something like that


sure you can! If i can im sure you can  

All you need is:



be bored in work = design viv on paper
drink beer/wine = begin building
drink more beer/wine when it gets a pain in the bum
swear manically
keep at it (more wine)
job done!
:2thumb:


----------



## Chewitt (Jul 28, 2009)

it looks ace cant wait to get mne done,i think you could put more logs in there tbh,they love to climb n stuff and jump about well mine does,maybe some vines n stuff to keep him/her busybut great viv mate :2thumb:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

looks very good. if it were my viv id probably pack it full of a load more foliage, but your CWD is an adult so probably isnt as mental as mine and wouldnt use the plants so much lol.

what is this rock effect spray you speak of? it looks awesome, i want some!!

P.S. im glad im not the only one whos taking their time to get their viv built. i can fully relate to how much effort goes into a viv of this size, mines nowhere near finished yet.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Jim2109 said:


> looks very good. if it were my viv id probably pack it full of a load more foliage, but your CWD is an adult so probably isnt as mental as mine and wouldnt use the plants so much lol.
> 
> what is this rock effect spray you speak of? it looks awesome, i want some!!
> 
> P.S. im glad im not the only one whos taking their time to get their viv built. i can fully relate to how much effort goes into a viv of this size, mines nowhere near finished yet.



:lol2: thanks hun, ive been watching your viv build with keen interest! i feel your pain - but i think yours is on an even more massive scale than mine :gasp: (nuts to that, seriously, youve got commitment!) 

Her temporary viv was originally full of branches and foliage but seriously she just TRASHED it and by morning all the plants are on the floor (regardless of how ive fixed them in the viv...) for some reason when there was loads of branches she just sat on the floor... i really dont understand why but i have more branches to put in her new one if i feel she would benefit from them. Shes very strange... so we'll just take it how she wants it! demanding madam 

In regards to the rock spray, i was rummaging through B&Q and looking for paint for the viv - and got VERY happy and excited when i found this stuff. Its Plasti-koat rock effect spray, you can get it in like 4 colours i think. This was the darkest one, it took 2 cans to do the whole thing but could have taken 3 or 4 to make it even better (i decided i was too cheap to spend another £20+ on paint and its like a 1.5 hour walk... lol) 

Heres a link : victory:

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9254010&fh_view_size=10&fh_start_index=20&fh_eds=%3f&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3C{9372013}%2fcategories%3C{9372030}%2fcategories%3C{9372123}%2fspecificationsProductType%3dspray_paints%2ffeaturesBrand%3dPlasti-kote&fh_refview=lister&ts=1254395381782&isSearch=false

Its VERY high VOC though so i was really careful about making sure it was 110% sealed afterwards : victory:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Wicked set up there.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> :lol2: thanks hun, ive been watching your viv build with keen interest! i feel your pain - but i think yours is on an even more massive scale than mine :gasp: (nuts to that, seriously, youve got commitment!)
> 
> Her temporary viv was originally full of branches and foliage but seriously she just TRASHED it and by morning all the plants are on the floor (regardless of how ive fixed them in the viv...) for some reason when there was loads of branches she just sat on the floor... i really dont understand why but i have more branches to put in her new one if i feel she would benefit from them. Shes very strange... so we'll just take it how she wants it! demanding madam
> 
> ...


thanks, il have a look at that spray. im sealing mine with Antel A1 Pond Paint. i looked at G4 as well, prices were very similar but the A1 paint looks like it goes a bit further. ive got 5 litres of the stuff to cover all of the base and all of the walls! also the A1 is epoxy based versus the polyurethane G4 base, and i trust epoxy more than polyurethane for UV resistance. whether that is how it works out is another story altogether though.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Jim2109 said:


> thanks, il have a look at that spray. im sealing mine with Antel A1 Pond Paint. i looked at G4 as well, prices were very similar but the A1 paint looks like it goes a bit further. ive got 5 litres of the stuff to cover all of the base and all of the walls! also the A1 is epoxy based versus the polyurethane G4 base, and i trust epoxy more than polyurethane for UV resistance. whether that is how it works out is another story altogether though.



Sounds very similar to me, the only reason i picked G4 is because i tested it personally after a recommendation from 2 friends (one who keeps CWDs and one who keeps AWDs and both highly recommended it) and also i managed to get a MAHOOSIVE tub of the stuff from eBay for a steal :2thumb:

Ill certainly be keeping an eye on its UV resistance though, and will report on here if it ever fails!


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks great :no1:
Your dragon's going to love splashing around in that waterfall. It'll be like a Herbal Essences advert for reptiles!
Look forward to seeing piccies of her in there.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> Looks great :no1:
> Your dragon's going to love splashing around in that waterfall. It'll be like a Herbal Essences advert for reptiles!
> Look forward to seeing piccies of her in there.



:lol2: i love that. Ill take some pics and a video when shes in : victory: currently waiting for glass and now more pipe and valves so i can drop the filter down low enough for it to work strongly :whip:


----------



## guinness_mick (Aug 31, 2009)

Amazing viv mate!!! good to see owners giving there reptiles a Beautiful home :notworthy:


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Excellent viv build yet again Helen, now for the exciting bit, putting her in )


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

suey said:


> Excellent viv build yet again Helen, now for the exciting bit, putting her in )


Thank you huni :2thumb: im absolutely desperate to get her in seriously im itching to finish it.. it just sits there staring at me... so close :shock:

Even once its finished ill have to test the temps/humidity for a few days *sigh*


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

That is a superb viv, thanks so much for showing the step-by-step photos as its always great to see a project come together and look so good at the end, also provides a useful reference tool for those of us who wouldn't have a clue where to start with something like this - Well done you! 

P.S - You're flatmate is gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

that is fantastic.now want the hubby to give it ago would love something like that.how long have you been doing this sort of thing for.would you mind pm us with everything you use please hubby can turn his hand to most things,cant wait to see if hes any good at this.:bash: sam x


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

9Red said:


> That is a superb viv, thanks so much for showing the step-by-step photos as its always great to see a project come together and look so good at the end, also provides a useful reference tool for those of us who wouldn't have a clue where to start with something like this - Well done you!
> 
> P.S - You're flatmate is gorgeous :flrt:


Aww thank you - i told him and he is very flattered (and wants to know where you live... run away..!) :lol2:



tomsam said:


> that is fantastic.now want the hubby to give it ago would love something like that.how long have you been doing this sort of thing for.would you mind pm us with everything you use please hubby can turn his hand to most things,cant wait to see if hes any good at this.:bash: sam x


Most of what ive used is pretty much explained in the thread to be honest hun : victory:


----------



## chris in ipswich (Dec 10, 2009)

*i want one!!*

really impressed with how you have made the background thanks for putting the step by step think i will be making mine in that way maybe longer ledges tho. not sure how it cost that much £600 but a very good job!!!! are you keeping it for a adult cwd or will you resize?


----------



## honey-pie (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow well dun hun thats fantastic.... my beardies are even jealous they all lookin like this >>>> :devil:.... lol I swear im not crazy btw :whistling2: lol...
Anyway youve done a marvelous job much better than my feeble first attempt hehe:2thumb:


----------



## gravitation (Nov 4, 2009)

Like the setup, well done.
Really like your flatmate, well done x 2.


----------



## Atheist (Aug 19, 2007)

How did you get on in the end with this? was an interesting read as I will start mine next year and will base it very much on your.
Did you get the external filtration system working ok in the end, what did you end up doing?
Thanks


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

chris in ipswich said:


> really impressed with how you have made the background thanks for putting the step by step think i will be making mine in that way maybe longer ledges tho. not sure how it cost that much £600 but a very good job!!!! are you keeping it for a adult cwd or will you resize?


Well, break it down:

Wood: £120 ish 
Glass: £70
Stat: £50
UV Bulb: £20
lighting unit: £15
Ceramic: £20
Bolts/screws/glue: £20
Ceramic holder: £5
Guard: £20
Sealant: £50
Runners/vents: £20
Polystyrene: £20
Grout: £30
Plants: £30
Paint: £15
Filter: £60

Comes to £565 give or take a few estimations up there - bear in mind i made it ALL myself - if you got someone to make the wooden viv for you, you can add £200+ to that price tag... I challenge anyone to make the same thing for less 

This size is more than adequate for one adult female CWD. 



Atheist said:


> How did you get on in the end with this? was an interesting read as I will start mine next year and will base it very much on your.
> Did you get the external filtration system working ok in the end, what did you end up doing?
> Thanks


The filter DID end up working really well, however i wasnt happy with the strength of the seal on the waterfall so for now i am not using the waterfall (i am using the pool though - i put pond liner in it) so when i get time next i will fiberglass the waterfall for peace of mind and try again : victory:


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

i want one


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

chondro13 said:


> I challenge anyone to make the same thing for less


You're on!! I need to make a 6x6x2.5 bet I can make it cheaper than yours :whip:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

mojorising said:


> You're on!! I need to make a 6x6x2.5 bet I can make it cheaper than yours :whip:



Be my guest  no cheaping out on materials or quality though :whistling2: The only way i could have made the exact same thing for less money would be to work for B&Q and get a massive discount on everything :lol2:


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not planning on scrimping on cheap materials. BTW what did you use as housing. Know it says 18mm contiboard but I cant that in that colour, only shitty white. There's kitchen end panel that seem similar but were ridiculously priced!!


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

How did you light and heat yours?? Couldn't see any vents either, how many did you put and where?

As mine's got to be 6x6x3 I'm going to have to use marine ply so the finish won't be as nice as yours. So going to have to paint the outside and clad the inside. Got some sketches drawn up but pretty rough 

Will post a thread once production is underway


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> Well, break it down:
> 
> Wood: £120 ish
> Glass: £70
> ...


Well im planning on getting a cheap wardrobe out of a furniture charity shop.. had a look and they range from about £20-£40 =].. Im shit at DIY building so it'll save me the hassle lol

Awesome build btw! You should be proud. Its gorgeous =]


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

mojorising said:


> I'm not planning on scrimping on cheap materials. BTW what did you use as housing. Know it says 18mm contiboard but I cant that in that colour, only shitty white. There's kitchen end panel that seem similar but were ridiculously priced!!


I used 18mm contiboard from a BIG B&Q in light oak or something near that name. There was about 6 different colours. And watch your language kids use this forum  



mojorising said:


> How did you light and heat yours?? Couldn't see any vents either, how many did you put and where?
> 
> As mine's got to be 6x6x3 I'm going to have to use marine ply so the finish won't be as nice as yours. So going to have to paint the outside and clad the inside. Got some sketches drawn up but pretty rough
> 
> Will post a thread once production is underway


Its lit with a 4ft 5% zoo med UV tube and starter, and heated with a 250W ceramic bulb, pulse stat and guard. Theres three vents in the viv but you cant see them in the picture. I positioned them above the rock background which finishes about 5" below the top of the viv. I used adustable vents which were about £3-5 each so that i could more accurately control the humidity. I just cut a rectangle out of the contiboard and siliconed the vent in place. 

Good luck with your build.


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

what would the smallest size for an adult CWD possible? and how easy would it be to build a corner viv? if you say a little over the minimum and my dad reads it he'll build that


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

chondro13 said:


> And watch your language kids use this forum  QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry mum :blush: but have heard some of the profanities these little devils come out with today!!:devil:
> 
> ...


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yazyaz1 said:


> what would the smallest size for an adult CWD possible? and how easy would it be to build a corner viv? if you say a little over the minimum and my dad reads it he'll build that


Smallest viv for an adult CWD is 4ft x 4ft x 2ft MINIMUM. Some people get away with keeping them in something slightly smaller but its a risk to take. You could make a corner viv but it will have to be truly huge lol. Always try to give them the most space you possibly can : victory:



mojorising said:


> Sorry mum :blush: but have heard some of the profanities these little devils come out with today!!:devil:
> 
> How come it's only one 5% bulb. I was always under the impression CWD need something like 10/12%??
> 
> ...


This comes into arguments quite often. CWDs are under canopy rainforest species, therefore i give them 5% rainforest UV... some people give them 10-12% but personally as this is marketed as for desert species i simply wont use it for CWDs. 

Dont bother with the smoke machines. they are utterly useless!


----------



## snakes-a-round (Jan 16, 2010)

*nice*

im gonna have to try something like that for my brazilian rainbow boa when he/she is older, you have done a really good job on that.


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> Smallest viv for an adult CWD is 4ft x 4ft x 2ft MINIMUM. Some people get away with keeping them in something slightly smaller but its a risk to take. You could make a corner viv but it will have to be truly huge lol. Always try to give them the most space you possibly can : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, thanks for that


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellent build as always! You should come and make some of my snake enclosures look all posh!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

PrimalUrges said:


> Excellent build as always! You should come and make some of my snake enclosures look all posh!


 
:lol2: thanks hun  ive just finished the backgrounds for 2 boiga vivs, thats all the DIY im doing for a while lol! im still high off the fumes... will make a thread on them when they are up and running and pretty


----------

